# Wedi shower install . .



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Shower base cut to fit and made Channel's back agin to fit wall boards.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

You trying to stir the pot?

...rattle the hornet's nest?

: }

-Scott


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Lol . . . No more pan liners . Wedi is the way to go will never do sheet liners agin .


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Staying away from that tar thing going on now . :whistling


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Alright then,


...I just cant get behind these foam based products.

I'll stick with the vinyl and mud deck.
-Scott

Did you make the rabbits in the foam?

...like drop in ceiling tiles?


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

tenon0774 said:


> Alright then,
> 
> 
> ...I just cant get behind these foam based products.
> ...


I was the same way . Tile rep talked me into it and let me say it takes a lot of guess work out for the not so smart people with mud leveling , Building curbs , built in shelf's . Which I can do mud jobs . But now you can have you staff do the work and know the system works with not so smart guys . . Follow the steps .


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

"...slowly, he turned...
inch by inch, step by step...."

I hear you.

I don't know that it is a lack of skill that is defeating the pan system.
I think it was lack of care in the installation process...
...people cutting corners on a system and process that amount of fudging. You will not eliminate this problem from the equation with a less skill intensive application.

I do know its cost.





I hope the stuff works out.
I'm just not willing to make that leap of faith just yet.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Our tile guy has been using the Wedi system for years. He had been installing it in Germay and Russia (he's from Russia) long before it got to the USA. He said he's got units that have been in use for 15+ years without a problem. I've done one and have to say it's not that difficult to do.

Back in the day they would chisel things in stone to send messages
Then we used pen and paper
Now we use email


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

In the race to build foam shower systems, the Russians beat us?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Skillman,

Love wedi. Light weight and waterproofing all in one. Did you get the sausage gun? Worth the $ IMO. I cut the nozzle a bit bigger to lay down the right size bead the first time. Saves time.

Word of caution, don't get interrupted while applying the sealant. It doesn't smooth very well if it starts to set.

Don't forget the drain hole in the plywood! :laughing:


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

I bought two of those damn sausage guns.....got 3 jobs out of each of them. Stupid design if caulking gets on threads it just spins, cause the threads are not welded to gun. Sure does make it easier though. Not worth $100 though


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I paid about 65, I think. I'll have to check the threads on mine. Big difference in sealant cost with larger quantity in the sausage tube.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

srwcontracting said:


> I bought two of those damn sausage guns.....got 3 jobs out of each of them. Stupid design if caulking gets on threads it just spins, cause the threads are not welded to gun. Sure does make it easier though. Not worth $100 though


What the crap sausage gun is that? Mine has the threads cast into the body.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm using the caulk tubes . Never bought into that big sausage tube bag and gun . Forgot to take pics of me thin-set back of base and floor today we grooves face in out . I meant to take it when I was doing it . Lol phone call messed me up .


----------



## tubtime (Jan 1, 2013)

i use a mop and a big [email protected]# bucket of hot tar, it the only way to go if you live in cali ....this is what i have learned this week 

sorry to hyjack


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

tubtime said:


> i use a mop and a big [email protected]# bucket of hot tar, it the only way to go if you live in cali ....this is what i have learned this week
> 
> sorry to hyjack


:thumbup::laughing:
Steve,

My plumber and I have debates among many people about this topic all the time.

He was the one, when I first started out, that taught me to respect the integrity of the vinyl pan during backer board install.

...and to this day, still do not used the "magic red" for any of these installs with vinyl.

In saying this I'm either gonna get Hack responses or "Oh yeah? well then how do you...?"


----------



## tubtime (Jan 1, 2013)

about 10 years ago the rage here was huge multi angle walk in showers in new homes. somehow it was the plumbers job to install vynal liners for the tile guys to put a mud bed on top. i hated every minute and the folded corners were super thick, after a month of them we refused it and let the tile guys do the whole thing...rightfully so:thumbsup:

one of the company's i do service work for manufactures the tile ready base system, i have put a couple in my own place and they were slick. i like acrylic bases the best, i i dont think i will never do a mud base myself, it would cost me too much time,material and beer when i f it all up. i admire the craftsmanship of the people who do them.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

Wedi waterproof walkin shower in Pittsburgh, pa


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

srwcontracting said:


> Wedi waterproof walkin shower in Pittsburgh, pa


Nice and big . :thumbsup: What you putting on bench .


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

Actually did last year. Figured I just put in a plug on your thread.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

srwcontracting said:


> Actually did last year. Figured I just put in a plug on your thread.


Did you put wedi on top of bench .


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

Underneath for the tile.....really wasn't that important there since water wasn't going that far back (it's about 7 ft wide there)


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Steven,

Nicely Done.
Is that a linear drain across the base of the plumbing wall?

-Scott


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks and ya it was a noble linear drain. Pretty slick, and just word of advice....make sure the drain sits far enough back to allow tile to go behind drain cover


----------



## thezoo (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice! I'm going to try weidi.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I started using WEDI for niches. Man, does it save time. If there is a room behind the niche, I heavily glue some building paper to that room's drywall. Then I lightly glue the back of the niche piece to that. If they ever tearout the drywall on that side, the paper will tear first (I hope). I use foam tube glue.

While any job is right for WEDI, it's especially good for a single bathroom home. Can't have them without a shower too long. Also, great for those up the stairs in the back of the house master baths.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks sharp man.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

SRW,

The WEDI sausage gun I have is distributed by Cox North America,Haslett Mi. 800-822-8114. www.cox-applicators.com

The gun is aluminum and has threads.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

There were a few projects that I planned on Wedi but fell through so I have yet to try it. I still want too.

I have a question or two. Do those washers on the screws break the surface then get get filled with the adhesive? Or do they stay proud a little bit?

Also do any of you guys go with the 5/8 boards for more rigidity? I realize the other boards in the room would need to be thicker as well but I wonder if its worth the effort.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Tom M said:


> There were a few projects that I planned on Wedi but fell through so I have yet to try it. I still want too.
> 
> I have a question or two. Do those washers on the screws break the surface then get get filled with the adhesive? Or do they stay proud a little bit?
> 
> Also do any of you guys go with the 5/8 boards for more rigidity? I realize the other boards in the room would need to be thicker as well but I wonder if its worth the effort.


The washer are pulled into the surface then covered with the sealant. 

The 1/2 board is pretty rigid for walls. You should need to go thicker unless people are gonna be running into the wall at speed.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Anyone ever install Wedi onto metal studs? Just wondered how the washers would sink in. 
I've been to a Wedi class and got a sheet to see how it worked. I was skeptical at first, but, after playing around with it, I'm pretty impressed. So impressed that I will be using it the majority of time with my new venture.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Tom, the washers should be flush with the surface. That isn't always easy if the screw starts at an angle. I usually set the washer close and sometimes wack the washer with my hammer to flatten any angled washer/screw. Like drywall, you don't want to overdrive the washer/screw.

As I install, I screw in the top and bottom screws to hold the panels and mark the studs. After all the panels are up, I install all the remaining washers. Then I seal all the washers at the same time.
Sometimes, I use foamboard adhesive on the studs before I set the panels. I usually do this at the bottom 10" of the shower studs and in niches. Install the screws in glued areas as you go. You don't want the adhesive holding the panel proud of the stud.

Jarvis, you'll like being able to easily trim the back of the panel where the tub lip meets the panel. Gives a smooth, in plane surface to start tiling. That works for Kohler cast iron shower pans, too.

Never installed it on metal studs but would probably foamboard adhesive the studs and install the board as per directions.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jarvis design said:


> Anyone ever install Wedi onto metal studs? Just wondered how the washers would sink in.
> I've been to a Wedi class and got a sheet to see how it worked. I was skeptical at first, but, after playing around with it, I'm pretty impressed. So impressed that I will be using it the majority of time with my new venture.


If i remember correctly the guy who come out from wedi to show me the install methods said the screws will work in metal or wood framing. They will more than likely set just like they do in wood. I put all my washers on the board first then screw them in.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

skillman said:


> Tile rep talked me into it


Because you are putting money into his pocket. 

Gizmo/gadget salespeople for gizmo/gadget manufacturers don't make any money if you go to the local hardware store and buy cement and sand. Heck, some internet tile boards wouldn't exist if that were the case.... :laughing:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

CO762 said:


> Because you are putting money into his pocket.
> 
> Gizmo/gadget salespeople for gizmo/gadget manufacturers don't make any money if you go to the local hardware store and buy cement and sand. Heck, some internet tile boards wouldn't exist if that were the case.... :laughing:


Sometimes change is need in the way you build something . If it takes someone in sales to finally get throw to you so be it . After all were not cave man anymore .


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

tenon0774 said:


> I don't know that it is a lack of skill that is defeating the pan system.
> ...
> I think it was lack of care in the installation process...


I vote for BOTH...assuming ignorance is included in there somewhere.
Next few weeks, I have more work due pan liners failing. Well, it's not the liner, it was the install of the liner and the drains. But even if they got that right, their float was wrong. 

So do pan liners suck? Nope.
Does mud suck? Nope.

Ignorant people doing sh***y work suck.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

CO762 said:


> Ignorant people doing sh***y work suck.


You said it right .


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

skillman said:


> Sometimes change is need in the way you build something.


If you like it and it works for you, have at it. I'd have to think about it, but I don't think I've ever told someone how to do something. I'm not into training people or teaching people how they can not hire someone in a trade--I just sometimes say there are other ways of doing things, YMMV.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Even skilled works sometimes need redirection.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

olzo55 said:


> Even skilled works sometimes need redirection.


I can understand that. I've known of wedi for a while now,but I don't see a need for me. (Have I ever told you I don't like homeowners? lol. )


----------

